# Making a sunshade attachment for Fiamma 45



## 96312 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi
Just thinking about a winter project - I have looked at the sunscreens that slide in the outer channel of the Fiamma & they are very nice but too expensive.
Whilst in France, we have used several beach towels which are not ideal but keep the worst of the sun off.
I would have thought that a large sheet of tent canvas with a seam down one side would fit in the chanel & do the job.
Has anybody done this & if so can they give me a few pointers.
Also need a supplier for the canvas.

Cheers


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I made one last year from some of the same material that Regatta anoraks are made from. I got via the post from Croft Mills, Lancashire for less than £2 per metre in navy blue. I will e-mail details via private messages if you like ? It folds up very small and is very light to carry.

It can be fitted on either right or left side of the awning and keeps off sun as well as light rain.

G


----------



## 96312 (Sep 16, 2005)

Grizzley
That sounds just the job - how wide was the material could it cover 3mtrs?
If you can privately e/mail me the details, would appreciate it.

Many Thanks


SH


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

PM on way. The material was 60 inches wide rip stop nylon.

G


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi Springtime!

We did the same but used an old bivvy flysheet... with a piece of wire sewn into a pocket to fit the front channel (just couldn't bring meself to shell out for some piping :wink: )

At the NEC Fiamma were selling their awning rafter poles ... the cheapest was £12... not bad but I reckon that one or two of the twist and lock brush handles would serve just as well.. when I find them at the right price :wink:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I done the same as 'Grizzly' - made one from rip stop nylon from our local material stockist - £2 per metre, 60" wide


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

We made one for ours out of a 6 meter x 2 meter blue tarp in polyprop - bought in Bauhaus tarp €6 track tape €4 it does the job when needed.

It looks cheap because it was cheap - 

long summer nights in the shade €10 being away in the motorhome Priceless


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hallo Springtime - we made ours from a shower curtain (white) and got the local shoemender to sew a channel to take the piping. The eyelets are perfect for attaching elastic bands hooked on to tent pegs to get the thing to hold taut. We have an Ommnistor awning. 

Happy sewing how ever you decide to do it! 

Sue


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi G
I would be interested in receiving the same PM please, as we are looking for a way to make an end panel for our awning and maybe a front panel too :lol: :lol: 

Thanks in advance

Keith


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

PM on way Keith

G


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

This all sounds good. The wife fancies ends and/or the front screen but frankly I don't like the prices for the amount of use so, how about some photo's so I/we all can see the results please?

Si.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Not sure if you mean me.

Photos added to gallery - click on button below. I need to edit the captions as I've got them the wrong way round but it's clear which is which.

This is the PM I sent to Keith and Springtime:

_We have a brand new safari room that came with our other van - never used and will be sold when I can get around to it. I used one side of that as a template to cut it out.

I bound all the seams with 2 inch wide black tape and put an extra patch of the tape on the eyelet holes.

I made eyelet holes along the top of the sunshade and used the popper type shower curtain hooks to hang it from a piece of rope which stretches from the van to the end of the awning. This is the least satisfactory part of it as it sags - see photo. This doesn't affect the usefulness of the shade but it looks a bit scruffy . We intend to use a pole next summer.

The bottom also has eyelet holes and can be pegged down if necessary. There are also eyelet holes on the front to attach it to the front Fiamma awning support. This is not always necessary but is useful if it is windy.

It folds up very small and weighs practically nothing. Because it is waterproof it shakes free of condensation or rain and so I don't worry if it has to be put away wet.

Including the cost of all the fabric, tape and eyelets it cost under £10 and took about an afternoon to make. We already had the shower hooks. It's a vast improvement on the tarpaulin we used to use though there are one or two tweaks I need to make next summer !_

Fabric from:
Croft Mill
Lowther Lane
Foulridge
Colne
Lancs BB8 7NG
tel 01282 869 625
e-mail [email protected]
website www.croftmill.co.uk

Worth sending for their catalogue fro the pleasure of reading it ! They will send small samples of fabrics free.

G


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

In an earlier post i mentioned I was looking for a pole to support the side panel...

I've found a clothes prop in our local QD... it's metal with plastic ends and slides out to 2.7m... our 3.5 awning is 2.5m deep  

Cost... £1.99 8O 

It'll need some way of cushioning the ends so as not to damage the awningrails at each end... I'll probably use walking stick feet :wink: 

I have a couple of small (ish) sprung hand clamps (cheap shop) which may be useful if the pole slides on the rails... It shouldn't slide once pegged down and under tension.


----------

